# Anyone tried grain free Greenies?



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

I just came across grain free Greenies. My poodles love the original, but since I have transitioned to grain free food, I wonder if I should give them grain free Greenies?

Wonder if they would like them as well as the original?


BeBe


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi there. Yes I give both Stella and my Border Collie the grain free Greenies. I started because my Border has been fighting a long on going eye infection and considered weither or not its from Wheat or Corn allergies. I have since found that it is impossible for me to totally eliminate grains from her diet (she likes to "clean up" the floor around my bird cages and their pellets have grains in them) so I am going to have allergy testing done on her to see if it really is caused by that or something else. 
They both like them and look forward to getting theirs as their "potty outside" treat first thing in the morning.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't tried them, but I saw them today at Costco in a mega box!


----------



## MeMe B (Feb 5, 2013)

Molly really enjoys them. She smelled of them for a bit the first one I gave her, but now she eagerly awaits her night time treat. I've completely switched over to grain free for her.


----------



## Reiko (Mar 9, 2013)

Several years ago, occasionally my dogs would get the regular Greenies Dental Chews which they liked. Since then, I've given them these dental treats.



N2Mischief said:


> I saw them today at Costco in a mega box!


I didn't see the Greenies brand, but recently I saw their grain-free Kirkland Signature Dental Chews. I thought I'd give these a try.

I compared the ingredients to the grain-free Greenies online and I see they're somewhat different. In any event, the dogs love them. I won't be buying these again personally though, because I prefer not to buy anything commercially with chicken in it.

I realize this doesn't exactly answer your question, but in case you're (or anyone else is) interested.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Re: Greenies - Never felt comfortable with the product -- if I recall correctly, there were lots of complaints -- I think either dogs or cats choked on them, some got sick from them......not 100% sure, but I do recall a red flag when someone offers greenies to my dogs.......again, I may be mistaken -- but I am always concerned about swallowing whole, getting lodged in the throat - especially if they are small or break down easily.

That's just me -- I prefer a nice raw meaty rib bone for Sunny to brush his teeth!

Ok, this is what I was referring to: http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/02/14/dangerous.dogtreat/


----------

